# WW2 Flight Simulator



## Impman (Jun 29, 2013)

I use to computer game a lot back in the mid-late 90s now I am out of the loop. I am finally getting a gaming computer again .... Does anyone have any suggestions for a good WW2 Flight SImulator like Aces of the Pacific or Aces over Europe. That game was hella sick. You could start and go through a fighter's career and the flight was very realistic


----------



## RPM371 (Aug 18, 2013)

I play Aces High. It's a pretty realistic flight model and has lots of planes to choose from. AH is a flight sim, not an arcade game. It's a fairly steep learning curve, but it's addicting as hell. I've been flying there since 2001. The game is split into 3 countries (Rook, Knight, Bishop) and you fly head to head against other players 24/7 in massive multiplayer arenas. They also have plenty of special events like historic scenarios, King of the Hill, Squad Ops, ect. 

The game is free and you can practice offline. But, server access is $14.95/mo after a 2 week free trial. If you like flight sims, you'll be addicted right away.
[video=youtube;x3HPaXGUDrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=x3HPaXGUDrM#at=83[/video]


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Sep 3, 2013)

I haven't played it but this is free and might be up your alley. http://warthunder.com/en/free_registration?r=glispa14_CD5854_


----------

